

The Rust language: memory, ownership and lifetimes - Nicholas Matsakis - bjz_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfCtbGiHcg0

======
bjz_
If you can handle the strobing on the slides, this is an excellent
introduction to how Rust helps you manage memory predictably and safely
without GC. Well worth the watch.

